# Anyone want to learn advanced rockwork techniques?



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

I'll be hosting a class this Friday at Oceanic starting 5:30.

Here are some examples (imgur album link):

Oceanic Corals Advanced Rockwork - Imgur

Feel free to ask me any questions beforehand!


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Sounds like an idea. One could always use fresh ideas.
Is there a cost involved?


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

Zero cost. Just pop by and I'll share my methods


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

albert_dao said:


> Zero cost. Just pop by and I'll share my methods


:bigsmile:


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

thank you for posting this...

definitely dropping by


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

gmann said:


> thank you for posting this...
> 
> definitely dropping by


Awesome! Will be great to see everyone


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you Albert for hosting this and Tyler for helping out. I learned a lot. Especially about that neat plasticized concrete mix. Sure hides the zap straps and stays in place, bonding structures together as well. If you have a creative urge, thats the method that will work for you.
Lots of fish and coral there in Aldergrove, a must go see


----------



## Nemo1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Oops just saw the post..

When are u doing the class again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

